# scarlet goes plaid



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

As some of you know, I'm heading off for a 6 day trip to Scotland, so I won't be around for a few days unless I find an internet cafe.

If you're interested, I'm going for a concert by John Barrowman (Torchwood, Dr. Who, West End and Broadway singer) on November 2nd and doing a bit of sightseeing.  Planning a trip to Edinburgh Castle and Holyrood Palace, but that's all I've got planned.  Due to the end of Summer time, sunset will be around 4:30 next week, so I'm not sure if I'm really going to do a day trip out of the city.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

scarlet said:


> As some of you know, I'm heading off for a 6 day trip to Scotland, so I won't be around for a few days unless I find an internet cafe.
> 
> If you're interested, I'm going for a concert by John Barrowman (Torchwood, Dr. Who, West End and Broadway singer) on November 2nd and doing a bit of sightseeing. Planning a trip to Edinburgh Castle and Holyrood Palace, but that's all I've got planned. Due to the end of Summer time, sunset will be around 4:30 next week, so I'm not sure if I'm really going to do a day trip out of the city.


Have a safe and wonderful trip!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Have fun Scarlet!  We'll miss you around here!  Hopefully you'll find a place to pop in and say hi.

I hope you take a lot of pictures to post!

Vicki


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Scarlet, have a great trip!  I hope you get a chance to check in here at the KB.  If not, be safe, have fun and I'll be waiting to hear all about it when you get back.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Camera is packed, as is my extra battery and charger.  Also, took a nice piece of advice from a lost kindle thread and took a picture of my computer with my name, address and phone number to put as a picture on the camera if anyone finds it!


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Scarlet, have a wonderful and safe trip!  Bon Voyage!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Enjoy sunny Scotland   Fly safe!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Valmore Daniels said:


> Enjoy sunny Scotland  Fly safe!


Yeah, gotta admit that I don't think it was the smartest idea to go to Scotland in late October, but I wanted to go to the concert. None of the tour companies even do tours to Scotland after September 30.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Have a great time, Scarlet.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

God Speed Ms. Scarlet.

Safe trip over
Wonderful time 
Safe trip back
Lifetime of memories

We'll be here anxiously awaiting a wonderful Scotland picture thread.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Have a wonderful time on your trip.
And know that we WILL miss you while you are gone.
Hopefully you will find an internet cafe and stay in touch.
But if you don't we will still be anxiously awaiting your return and your "trip report".

((((hugs)))).


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Bring back tea!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Have a wonderful trip.  Looking forward to hearing about it when you get home.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Have fun, be safe, take lots of pictures!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Scarlet, have a great time! Take pictures and stay safe.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Was there in Feb of last year.  rained the entire time, but it was a good trip.  Enjoy yourself!  

And if it was me, I'd bring back Scotch.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Have a great time, Scarlet. Don't eat the haggis.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Have a safe and pleasant trip! And keep warm!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

I thought there was gonna be a new scarlet av in a plaid outfit.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

David McAfee said:


> I thought there was gonna be a new scarlet av in a plaid outfit.


gotta talk to the artists about that....


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> I thought there was gonna be a new scarlet av in a plaid outfit.


Ditto, but this is way more fun. We get story time when she gets back!

Have fun, stay safe and take lots of pictures Scarlet!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Safe trip, and enjoy the concert.  I'm with relatives for the next few days myself.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Wow, Scarlet! I hope you have a marvelous time 

Sandy


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> I thought there was gonna be a new scarlet av in a plaid outfit.


 I thought the same!

We'll miss you Scarlet. I hope you have a great time.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Have a wonderful trip, enjoy the contest and finally please get a decent picture of the Loch Ness Monster - if anyone can I'm betting on you


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Spoiler



I'm so damned jealous I can't even bring myself to tell you to have a good time! So while you are gone, I'll be a green avatar!


Bring back some salmon. Have a good time... I guess. OK. So go on. Have a good time.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Have a wonderful trip!  And I second Gertie's advice:  Avoid the haggis at all costs.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, have fun!! I hope you share pictures with us when you get back. I love living vicariously through other people's vacations.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Have a wonderful trip! And I second Gertie's advice: Avoid the haggis at all costs.


Years ago on a business trip to Scotland, I was at a dinner where "vegetarian haggis" was served. That was quite good. I suspect it was quite different in taste from traditional haggis.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Don't worry, it's not my first trip to Scotland, so I know what to avoid. Found a vegan restaurant on-line that I'm going to try and try.

Now I really need to go to sleep.

I am so not on a UK time zone!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Hope you have a great trip. Don't go to Loch Ness: your green skin may cause a rash of Nessie sightings.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Camera is packed, as is my extra battery and charger. Also, took a nice piece of advice from a lost kindle thread and took a picture of my computer with my name, address and phone number to put as a picture on the camera if anyone finds it!


I've always wanted to go to Scottland. Take us some good pix. Get out of the city just so you can say you did. I think it will be worth it!!!


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Edinburgh in the fall, how glorious!  Enjoy your trip!  Safe traveling.  I'm feeling homesick!  Have fun.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm jealous!  I hope you have a great time!


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Lots of pics! Kilts! Hairy knees! Men in kilts with hairy knees.   Have fun! And I was in Northumberland and Yorkshire in October, wasn't so bad...maybe I got lucky (it was 18 years ago, after all) or wasn't up far enough, though (in latitude or altitude).

Wave hi at the Scottish Kindleboarders!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Just a quick check in.  Flight over was okay, but a smaller plane than I'm used to for international flights (3 and 3 as opposed to 3/4/3).  Flight time was just under six hours.  Customs and baggage claim no problem, lady at customs actually knew who John Barrowman is.  Ride to the city centre was a little under 45 minutes, but since it was ridiculously early, I couldn't check into my hotel so, I wandered around the Princes Street area for a bit (in a drizzle).  Finally went to the hotel around 10:30, after getting a bit lost. And walking past the hotel 3 times.  Left my suitcase there then went out and around the town....  More details on my blog.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Scarlet, where is your blog?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

http://www.travelblog.org/Europe/United-Kingdom/Scotland/Midlothian/Edinburgh/blog-542869.html

this should be the link.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

scarlet said:


> http://www.travelblog.org/Europe/United-Kingdom/Scotland/Midlothian/Edinburgh/blog-542869.html
> 
> this should be the link.


Yes, it works.


Spoiler



I flew to Europe twice, could never sleep on the plane...never managed to do anything the first day there. Just wanted to sleep!


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

I am so jealous. Have a great trip...and visit a castle or two.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

D. Nathan Hilliard said:


> I am so jealous. Have a great trip...and visit a castle or two.


Edinburgh Castle, Donne Castle (well, just the outside), Stirling Castle and Holyrood Palace. That good enough.

New blog entry to come.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Edinburgh Castle, Donne Castle (well, just the outside), Stirling Castle and Holyrood Palace. That good enough.
> 
> New blog entry to come.


Ooh Scarlet! That sounds like such fun! Will you post pics on your blog?

Have a great time...and keep an eye out for ghosts 

Sandy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Sandra Edwards said:



> Ooh Scarlet! That sounds like such fun! Will you post pics on your blog?
> 
> Have a great time...and keep an eye out for ghosts
> 
> Sandy


http://www.travelblog.org/Europe/United-Kingdom/Scotland/Midlothian/Edinburgh/blog-543628.html

Sorry, Sandy, as you'll see in my blog entry, I can't upload photos here, so you'll have to wait until the weekend when I get home.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Scarlet,

Glad to hear you are having a great time. Your travel blog brought back memories, very recent memories. My family and I were there in July. It was amazing! Just loved it. We stayed in a flat only a few blocks from Holyrood, with a spectacular view of the crags.

Have fun!

Karen


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Since I'm a complusively early person, I'm at the airport already. even though my flight's not for another 7 hours.  But I'm not alone, there are a whole bunch of people here, and the Costa coffee shop is actually open!  Off to write up my final blogs.

Oh, and for those who are interested, the John Barrowman concert was incredible.  He looked good (of course), sang great and told really interesting stories.  But too many of them.  I wish he'd sung more and talked less.  And that he'd sung more stuff I knew.  I didn't recognize almost half of the songs he sang!

And why does every singer feel compelled to do a version of ALW's Memory?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Have a safe flight!  Whether a big plane, or one of those wimpy smaller ones....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Have a safe flight! Whether a big plane, or one of those wimpy smaller ones....


Wimpy smaller ones? Those are the ones they fly between NY and DC, right?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Hmm, this computer doesn't seem to want to let me copy my latest blog entry address, so if  you're interested in reading my John Barrowman review, just click on the links above and hit next entry until you get to it.  Sorry.....


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> No pictures of Mac? I'm so disappointed.


Ditto. 

Great writing, Scarlet. Can't wait to see the pics when you get back. Have a safe trip and fingers crossed for a good comfy flight!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

http://www.travelblog.org/Europe/United-Kingdom/Scotland/Midlothian/blog-544422.html

some Scotland photos.

Oh, and I think I DO have a shot of Mac, let me see if I can post it.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

scarlet said:


> http://www.travelblog.org/Europe/United-Kingdom/Scotland/Midlothian/blog-544422.html
> 
> some Scotland photos.
> 
> Oh, and I think I DO have a shot of Mac, let me see if I can post it.


Nice pics, Scarlet.
Thanks ever so much for sharing them with us.

See, this is what friends do - they share.

Love your blog,
Love your pics,
and you know that we love you.

So glad you are back with us, though.

Just sayin......


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

^ what he said! Love the pictures...now I can add Scotland to my "want-to-go" list.


Spoiler



Where's Mac? Funny thing is, I had an email from "Mac" cosmetics this morning...it's about their "Tartan Collection". The code for free shipping is KILTS. Strange!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

This photo would make a beautiful -- but frustrating -- jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

*Gorgeous* photos!!  I love them.  Thanks for sharing!

Vicki


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Gorgeous photos, thank you for posting them.  Now I'm even more homesick than usual for this time of year.  I'm off to make some Shortbread and have some tea and read about Scotland.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Finally...Mac?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Barbiedull said:


> Finally...Mac?


Yup.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Yaaaaay!!!! Finally Mac! Lovely picture and cute guy. (If he only knew. )
> 
> Edit: I just looked at your pictures and they are indeed lovely. Have you posted your Kindle picture in the Where in the world is your Kindle thread, or something like that? You're going to have some wonderful photo effects for the effects thread.


I'm in the process of uploading my photos to photobucket and will then post some here.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Absolutely stunning photos, Scarlet. What a wonderful trip. Did you run across JKR while you were out and about? Maybe buying a loaf of bread or something?


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Mummble, mummmble, alien grummmmble!  Oh, OK! So you took some nice pictures! What else?  I was looking forward to you returning today and being able to change my avatar, but I see I may have to stay green for another day or two!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Mummble, mummmble, alien grummmmble! Oh, OK! So you took some nice pictures! What else?  I was looking forward to you returning today and being able to change my avatar, but I see I may have to stay green for another day or two!


huh? why does my being back effect your avatar?


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

scarlet said:


> huh? why does my being back effect your avatar?


Obviously, you missed my post earlier in this here thread. You were probably already on the way to your oh so wonderful holiday in Scotland! Someone had to hold down the fort with a green avatar while you were away and since your trip made me green with envy, I thought... well, you see it!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Obviously, you missed my post earlier in this here thread. You were probably already on the way to your oh so wonderful holiday in Scotland! Someone had to hold down the fort with a green avatar while you were away and since your trip made me green with envy, I thought... well, you see it!


Gotcha. And I thought the little green men were coming after me for unpaid space parking tickets.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Gotcha. And I thought the little green men were coming after me for unpaid space parking tickets.


Is that why you were hiding out in the airport at 1 a.m.?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Barbiedull said:


> Is that why you were hiding out in the airport at 1 a.m.?


I wasn't hiding, I just didn't want to fall asleep in the hotel room and then miss my plane, so I hung out there.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

scarlet said:


> I wasn't hiding, I just didn't want to fall asleep in the hotel room and then miss my plane, so I hung out there.


I've spent a couple sleepless nights in airports...no fun.


----------

